# Empire Earth II installation error



## jamie-lewis (Dec 22, 2004)

when i try to install empire earth 2 i get an error message and then the installation cancels. The details of the error message is as follows;

Error Code:	-5009 : 0x8002802b
Error Information:
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (163)
>Ctor\ObjectWrapper.cpp (391)
>Kernel\Component.cpp (1161)
>Kernel\CABFile.cpp (384)
>SetupDLL\SetupDLL.cpp (1694)
PAPP:Empire Earth II
PVENDOR:Sierra (##ID_STRING1##)
PGUIDF315348-721C-40B8-BAE2-58C6C7D935A2
$10.0.0.159
@Windows XP Service Pack 2 (2600) IE 6.0.2900.2180

I am using the most uptodate driver for my graphics card and im using directx9.0c.
i have also tried restarting my computer with all the startup programs from msconfig disabled.
and i have made sure no other applications are running in the background like firewalls and antivirus software.

Can any one understand the error message and help?


----------



## jamie-lewis (Dec 22, 2004)

*Solution*

I just fixed it.
The game uses InstallShield to run the installation, so i wondered if there was a problem with my version of InstallShield
I changed the name of the folder named InstallShield so that it would not be recognized (InstallShield1). When i ran the installation again the game itself had a version of InstallShield on it to be loaded if a version on the computer couldnt be found. Obviously it did not find a version on my computer and installed the version on the CD. Therefore the game works now. I am keeping the InstallShield1 folder just in case I need one of the older versions ever.


----------



## BretD (Feb 20, 2008)

I tried the above suggestion and it did not work.


----------

